
Why dont Facebook engineers quit over Zucks stance on fake news and hate speech? - jlaws
Why don&#x27;t Facebook engineers quit over Zuckerberg&#x27;s stance on fake news and hate speech? Is it the money? Do they actually agree with the policies? I really want to understand the thought process of people that actually work there and unfortunately (or fortunately) no one I know works at Facebook.
======
gregjor
Do you know how many people work at Facebook? Do you think they all share the
same moral and political views? Your question seems to expect an answer that
applies to all FB engineers. You could just as well ask why everyone isn't
vegan.

Some people have quit. Some maybe agree. Most probably need the job. You would
have to sample a representative number of FB engineers to get any kind of
meaningful answer. Anecdotes and speculation aren't worth anything.

~~~
jlaws
That is the purpose of this question. Google engineers are frequently in the
news for protesting company policies, which results in actual company changes,
but there is never anything from Facebook. I am trying to get a broad sample
of thoughts on current and former Facebook employees so I can understand if it
is due to company culture, the hiring process selects for likeminded people,
or if there are disagreements but no one airs their dirty laundry.

~~~
gregjor
Easy to find.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/technology/facebook-
mark-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/28/technology/facebook-mark-
zuckerberg-political-ads.html)

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/28/facebook-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/28/facebook-
employees-strongly-object-to-policy-allowing-false-claims-in-political-ads)

[http://peninsulapress.com/2019/10/24/facebook-employee-
fired...](http://peninsulapress.com/2019/10/24/facebook-employee-fired-after-
attending-protest-has-no-regrets/)

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/mark-z...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/mark-
zuckerberg-explains-why-facebook-left-up-trump-posts/)

~~~
jlaws
Thanks for sharing these. It is still surprising to see only ~250 employees
out of ~45,000 signing the letter about politicians to posting advertisements
on the platform that include false claims. My original questions still stand
for the remaining 44,500+ employees

~~~
gregjor
You’ll have to ask them. Why isn’t the entire US adult population marching in
Minneapolis today? What would you learn from compiling that data?

------
Nextgrid
Any engineers that had morals would've already quit long ago. In the grand
scheme of things, what Facebook is currently accused of is tame compared to
the stalking and privacy violations they've been doing for over a decade now.

------
karmakaze
Right, vote with our feet. How about we stop using Facebook? Be that person
that who tells friends to do the same.

I think people have their own reasons for doing what they do that isn't so
clear cut. I wouldn't want to work at FB but wouldn't rule it out exclusively
for a stint. I did work in retail Forex which is like selling lottery tickets,
or casino entertainment games, or sports betting. People have to do something
with their time.

------
diebeforei485
Facebook already has hate speech policies, and it's incredibly hard to define
fake news.

